# Pregnant Doe Spotting...?



## Blee (Jan 23, 2021)

A girl that I took in recently was pregnant without my knowledge. It's been about 20-23 days since I got her and she started spotting some blood today.


She doesn't look nearly as fat as other pregnant rats I've seen. Could it be possible that she is having a small litter? I believe she got pregnant very early, probably around 6 weeks old. She has a baby bump and some hair loss around her nipples but she's not HUGE.


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

This seems like a miscarriage. I don’t breed rats so I’m not sure but I would go to a vet ASAP.


----------



## _dizzy_ (Mar 28, 2018)

If she doesn't give birth soon after bleeding then she's having a miscarriage which can lead to death. I've lost one rat to this and almost lost another. You need to see a vet ASAP for this.


----------

